

Php.net - Likely Compromised Or Hacked  - babawere
http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http%3A%2F%2Fphp.net%2F&client=googlechrome&hl=en-US

======
babawere
Is php.net hacked or compromised ... Both Chrome & Firefox is blocking it ..
IE does not seem to care :) Screen Shorts :
[http://imgur.com/a/ZgWW0](http://imgur.com/a/ZgWW0)

~~~
doubt_me
[http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/webmasters/puL...](http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/webmasters/puLmvjtK0m8)

